# Chitons, the potato bug of the reef



## poy

Hi everyone,

So recently I noticed an explosion of these, from under frag plugs to rocks. Under the lights they hide, but once the tank lights are off, they are all over the glass. I've observed them over a month they appear to be harmless and go hunting for algae. This is likely why my 4 snails have been enough for my tank. Anyone else have this problem?

For reference as to what I'm talking about

"Google images"


----------



## Crayon

Chitons are good! If you don't want them, I will take them. I think they are very cool. However, they have been known to scratch acrylic tanks, so be warned.
They are very good at hard algaes. Good teeth.
They come in many sizes, and some can get quite big. Would be interested to know how big yours are.
I have 2 abalone in my tank and they only come out at night. The coolest things, though, amazing cleaners.


----------



## koopie

*re bug*

I had never seen them before until about 6 months ago, my red sea max 130 was just covered in them. Anybody that I had asked about them were not sure, as I said they look like wood bugs. They have a hard shell and stick like crazy to what ever. I must of took out over a hundred thinking they were a pest.


----------



## Taipan

*Magnetite, Admantium*

Everything in moderation is a prudent philosophy (same with asterina starfish, snails etc..). Keep an eye on chitons around corals. While they may not eat corals; their teeth may inadvertently cause damage as they roam throughout your system. Not by any means to alarm anyone; just keep an eye out and observe. Overall; they are great scavengers.

They have _exceptionally_ hard teeth (hence the scratching acrylic and even glass).

https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24329-zoologger-mollusc-grows-hardest-teeth-in-the-world/


----------



## Crayon

If you have chitons and don't want them, let me know. I will take them.


----------



## poy

Cheryl, I'll start collecting into a mesh net breeder box tonight and save them for you.


----------



## teemee

wow - that's an awesome hitchhiker you have there.
they eat algae. If you don't have any, they won't last long.


----------

